# Canned meats for prepping



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

There has been some discussion of canned meats by other list members in the past, and I wanted to share a pic of the different canned meats I have on hand. The pic doesn't include fish like tuna or salmon. I have experimented with different cans of potted meat products and some were pretty blah and some were downright horrid. The ones I have in the pic are the products that will keep me alive anyway if I am wanting meat. Canned meats are a viable alternative to having fresh meat on hand when you don't have refrigeration or for long term self reliance. It is important to buy different products and try them first before you stock up on them. They also have to be canned goods that your family will eat. That is my biggest beef (no pun intended) with many of the survival buckets sold by companies. Some of those foods are horrible. I guess they are meant to just keep you alive. I want something that also tastes good !! Don't forget to try different spices with canned goods to help boost the flavor and make it better.


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

Are you going to do other fish like sardines, oysters, mussels and clams..etc. They all have a long shelf life


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

susieneddy said:


> Are you going to do other fish like sardines, oysters, mussels and clams..etc. They all have a long shelf life


I have skinless boneless sardines and mackerel fillets in oil. I like sweet and hot mustard with those on crackers. I will have that a couple times a month for lunch. I also have canned salmon, canned tuna, and the soft packs of the salmon and tuna. Fish products definitely helps add some variety to your long term canned food resources. I like about any kind of fish or shellfish.


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

susieneddy said:


> Are you going to do other fish like sardines, oysters, mussels and clams..etc. They all have a long shelf life


That's mostly what my canned meat storage is.

I have recently found that cans of Ocean's brand Smoked Chilli Oysters turn a real weird green; even with years left before the best before date.

I won't eat them.


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

Can't blame you


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I have started home canning my meat supply. Canned chicken a couple weeks ago. As soon as I find a good sale on more meat will can that too.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Here's a photo of some of our canned meat that is currently stored in our survival pantry. The photo shows the equivalent to two large venison roasts.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

And, then there is always canned whole chicken......


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

first time I've seen canned whole chicken. it could be out there. I just haven't seen it. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

when I was a child we could buy cans of Mayfair beef with broth . was that ever good. just like home made! mom would keep plenty of that on hand for quick soups or stews or just have meat and gravy with veggies. I'm almost sure it was done in st johns which is where a lot of our stuff was shipped in from.

can't get that anymore or anything even remotely like it. probably went out of business years ago. mom didn't do much bottling(canning) we had a lot of saltmeat,pork, fish that we salted ourselves. we had our own lambs. we did eat a lot of fish and you could get that anytime. ~Georgia


----------



## catsboy (May 14, 2015)

newfieannie said:


> first time I've seen canned whole chicken. it could be out there. I just haven't seen it. ~Georgia


First time for me too. I don't know if I could eat that in anything but a SHTF scenario.


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

newfieannie said:


> first time I've seen canned whole chicken. it could be out there. I just haven't seen it. ~Georgia


We have it here at Giant Tiger in Manitoba.

I've wanted to get it to try it. But now I think I'll pass.


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

newfieannie said:


> when I was a child we could buy cans of Mayfair beef with broth . was that ever good. just like home made! mom would keep plenty of that on hand for quick soups or stews or just have meat and gravy with veggies. I'm almost sure it was done in st johns which is where a lot of our stuff was shipped in from.
> 
> can't get that anymore or anything even remotely like it. probably went out of business years ago. mom didn't do much bottling(canning) we had a lot of saltmeat,pork, fish that we salted ourselves. we had our own lambs. we did eat a lot of fish and you could get that anytime. ~Georgia


Do you have any bottl'd moose? My wife's nan bottles moose, we use it on poutine. Amazing stuff.

We eat a lot of salt beef and pork, have fish n brewis every now and then.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

newfieannie said:


> first time I've seen canned whole chicken. it could be out there. I just haven't seen it. ~Georgia


Get it from:

Ebay
Amazon
WalMart (out of stock)


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

That canned chicken probably tastes fine, but it *LOOKS* nasty.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

we got a super WM just around the corner. they got just about everything. Giant tiger too opposite end of the city. I think the chicken only looks nasty because of the gelatine and whatnot it was canned with. canned ham looks the same when you dump it out.I bet that would be good when it's all heated up. I intend to try it if I can find it. ~Georgia


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

You’re on a Nitrate, Nitrite, Sodium ride.

I’m with the canned venison crowd, although I understand they prefer to not consume it. 

Put it buy yourself. Keep a little salt on the side. 

That stuff is junk, literally the SAD diet.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

HeavyHauler said:


> Do you have any bottl'd moose? My wife's nan bottles moose, we use it on poutine. Amazing stuff.
> 
> We eat a lot of salt beef and pork, have fish n brewis every now and then.


I use to have the bottled moose. my brother who died this week would bottle that and trout and send it up. we don't get moose here. my other brother brought up a couple roasts of moose and partridgeberries, bakeapples etc when he came last year.

salt beef here also. I get it at the nfld store in Halifax. you can get flippers there also and salt turbot, which is probably my favorite fish. but you pay through the teeth for it. I never get away from that store less than 100 dollars just picking up a few things. 1/2 pint bakeapple jam was 10 dollars last time I was in.i can get cod tongues there but Sobeys is cheaper. never acquired a taste for brewis. dad use to have it. I do have some hard tack that it's made from in my preps.~Georgia


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

what is brewis...not familiar with the term...


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

anniew said:


> what is brewis...not familiar with the term...


Salt fish (cod), with some soaked hardtack and maybe some onions or peas.

It's a Newfie meal.

It's not too bad, I like it. My wife is a Newfie and makes me Jigg's every Sunday. It's my favourite.

Boiled salt beef, cabbage, turnip (rutabaga), and carrots.

Some dressing on the side (I don't partake).

Smother it in brown gravy.

Delicious. Especially with all of the fat on the salt beef. But you'll definitely need to floss afterwards, the beef sticks in your teeth a lot.

A bucket of salt beef here is $23-27. A bucket of salt pork is $17. We always keep a few buckets of each on hand, I would like a lot more on hand.

Salt beef is a favourite snack of mine.


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

newfieannie said:


> I use to have the bottled moose. my brother who died this week would bottle that and trout and send it up. we don't get moose here. my other brother brought up a couple roasts of moose and partridgeberries, bakeapples etc when he came last year.
> 
> salt beef here also. I get it at the nfld store in Halifax. you can get flippers there also and salt turbot, which is probably my favorite fish. but you pay through the teeth for it. I never get away from that store less than 100 dollars just picking up a few things. 1/2 pint bakeapple jam was 10 dollars last time I was in.i can get cod tongues there but Sobeys is cheaper. never acquired a taste for brewis. dad use to have it. I do have some hard tack that it's made from in my preps.~Georgia


We can't get cod tongue here, but I'm gonna inquire about it at Safeway. My wife likes them a lot. Chicken heart stew too.

There's another fish my wife likes, I can't remember the name of it; I'll have to ask her. 

She doesn't like bakeapples, she's weird. But she likes partridgeberry. Her nan sent us a few bottles of her partridgeberry jam, it didn't last long.

Caplin, she likes Caplin fish.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I like dried caplin. dad use to put those on the hot coals wrapped in brown paper same as he did with the salt fish. I dropped in sobeys on the way home today and lo and behold they had just put out fresh turbot fillets. I'm always asking them for it but it's so hard to get. I cleaned out all the pks there. came home and sprinkled 2 fillets with salt and baked them a nice brown. what a feed I had today!i usually have them with a boiled pot. but I don't eat those anymore on Keto. must be a couple years since I had fresh turbot. I can get salt turbot at the nfld store. it was an excellent buy to begin with and they also had a dollar off each pk. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

where is she from HH? don't say town or anything just the general area. like trinity Bay, bonavista bay etc. (I dont think Longshot is here anymore. he's from Dildo/NewHarbour Trinity Bay) she seems to like the same things I do more or less. some places down there they don't touch fish,salt beef etc.(well that's what they say after they move to the mainland. probably because that was what they lived on before). not me I still practically live on it. good thing too now that I'm on Keto or I would fade away. ~Georgia


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

newfieannie said:


> where is she from HH? don't say town or anything just the general area. like trinity Bay, bonavista bay etc. (I dont think Longshot is here anymore. he's from Dildo/NewHarbour Trinity Bay) she seems to like the same things I do more or less. some places down there they don't touch fish,salt beef etc.(well that's what they say after they move to the mainland. probably because that was what they lived on before). not me I still practically live on it. good thing too now that I'm on Keto or I would fade away. ~Georgia


She's from around Cornerbrook/Gander.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I can't for the life of me eat " Spam, Treet, Vienna Sausage, potted meat, etc. I keep supplies here for when the " Hurricanados " come through . I prefer items that I can eat right out of the can, if I have to. 

sardines in mustard or hot sauce, fish steaks , tuna , chili with beans, black or kidneys beans, will keep me sustained for a long time.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Esteban29304 said:


> ........Spam, Treet, Vienna Sausage, potted meat, etc.......


I think three single servings a month max are the current guidelines. 

To add, bacon, industrial sausage, salami, bologna, most of the lunch meats, cured ham, etc. have the same profile. 

I gasp at many of the Keto dishes here.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Esteban29304 said:


> I can't for the life of me eat " Spam, Treet, Vienna Sausage, potted meat, etc. I keep supplies here for when the " Hurricanados " come through . I prefer items that I can eat right out of the can, if I have to.
> 
> sardines in mustard or hot sauce, fish steaks , tuna , chili with beans, black or kidneys beans, will keep me sustained for a long time.


Well you gave me an idea I haven't thought about. Gonna put sardines, fish steaks in my preps. thanks


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

no really said:


> Gonna put sardines, fish steaks in my preps. thanks


I prefer "King Oscar" brand sardines.

They will typically be about 2" long and there will be lots of them in the can.
I've tried the cheap brands and even though they contain the same weight of fish, they sometimes will only have 2 sardines per can, and the flavor is never as good.

I also love smoked oysters with a lot of Sriracha added.

Some of the "kippered" fish steaks seem too dry for my tastes, but regular fish steaks more closely resemble the taste and texture of a good sardine.

I like canned Tuna flavored with a half and half mix of Duke's Mayo and Sriracha.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I prefer "King Oscar" brand sardines.
> 
> They will typically be about 2" long and there will be lots of them in the can.
> I've tried the cheap brands and even though they contain the same weight of fish, they sometimes will only have 2 sardines per can, and the flavor is never as good.
> ...


Thanks for the tips, will buy those first. I do like smoked oysters alot. And sriracha is a mainstay around here. LOL buy it by the case.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

no really said:


> And sriracha is a mainstay around here.


There are very few things in life that can't be improved by adding Sriracha or Bacon.
(Or both)


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

"" I can't for the life of me eat " Spam, Treet, Vienna Sausage, potted meat, etc. I keep supplies here for when the " Hurricanados " come through . I prefer items that I can eat right out of the can, if I have to.

sardines in mustard or hot sauce, fish steaks , tuna , chili with beans, black or kidneys beans, will keep me sustained for a long time." 

"Well you gave me an idea I haven't thought about. Gonna put sardines, fish steaks in my preps. thanks "

Several times, just as a test , I have eaten ONE can of any of the above per day with about 10 crackers . That plus plenty of water is all I had & I did well. The beans are high in protein. I can almost always have a way to heat the beans , but if not , I want to be able to eat those cold. I cannot imagine eating cold " Spam !" Hot sauce is also in my stash.


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

I love smoked oysters, but I don't eat them anymore.

I have gotten a few tins where the oysters are a bright green color? And they're not even close to their "best before" date.

I can only find brands that have Chinese oysters. 

I'm not buying anymore.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I don't know. somebody told me they were supposed to go green. they were perfectly fine. I eat tons of those. clover leaf I think. 

I eat a can of sardines every day. I don't buy those cheap ones from New Brunswick. they aren't sardines anyway. years ago the guys at the store told me they were small herring. I buy the ones caught in Norway or some such place. they are real sardines and so good. probably 3 times the price though.

first time I heard the word sriracha was in this thread. went to the store today to get lemon pepper and the first thing I saw was Sriracha. BFF says it's good for everything so I picked it up. gonna use it on my lamb chop for supper. I learn something new here every day. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Hereford canned beef was on sale this week 247. cheapest I've ever seen it. almost 4 dollars most time. my favorite. I make corned beef hash, gravy etc .limit was 6 cans a day. I bought 6 and gave my son 2. went back today and they were all gone. no matter I got 30 cans in my preps already. ~Georgia


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

newfieannie said:


> BFF says it's good for everything so I picked it up. gonna use it on my lamb chop for supper. I learn something new here every day. ~Georgia


Start with a small amount.
You can always add more, but it's powerful stuff.
A little can go a long way.

There are also a couple of versions.

One is thicker and has more garlic and is in a wide mouth.
The other comes in the squeeze bottle.

They are both good but they are different.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I wish I'd know that 20 minutes ago. I wacked it on like it was going out of style because I liked the smell. was it ever good though! i'll always have it on hand now. ~Georgia


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

newfieannie said:


> i'll always have it on hand now. ~Georgia


It's an addiction for sure.
Sorry I didn't warn you sooner


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Start with a small amount.
> You can always add more, but it's powerful stuff.
> A little can go a long way.
> 
> ...


I don't find it spicy enough for my tastes, but my wife loves that stuff.


----------

